# Rare Don Post Mask Giveaway!



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Halloween Asylum was able to acquire some Don Post sample masks that did not go into production in 2012 and we're GIVING THEM AWAY! Now is the chance to get your hands on a Don Post Pumpkinhead mask & hands set, a Motel Hell Pig mask, a Vermillion Skull, and a Veridian Skull. Stop by either our Facebook page or www.HalloweenAsylum.com to enter today! There will be four drawings - one for each mask - on the first four Fridays in October. Entries are now open for the first mask.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

First winner selected (for the Vermillion mask) is Crystal DeLanney! New entry form (looks just like the old one, but trust me, it's new) is now up on our website at www.halloweenasylum.com. Stop by to enter before the next drawing for the Veridian skull one week from today!

Nancy


----------

